# crappie reprt Frt Wash



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

Fished with 1inch curley tail yellow 1/8 jig head started at bottom came up a ft hit 25 -30 over 16 biggest hawl this year.This was on Jan 14 went again on 16 caught only 12 on outgoing tied cold again on 17 with snow no catch.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch BnA! Thanks for the report.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey BnA,

Nice!! I'm itching to go. Can't wait til the YPs show up. Thanks for reporting!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When fishing this way for crappie considering they like the sticks and structure in th ewater do you all use your lures under a bobber ? A 1/8 lure is real light and would fould me up as I don't have any ultra light gear, Plus a bobber would seem to give better control at keeping the lures away from the brush.


----------



## GManjew (Sep 17, 2007)

Where in Ft.Wash did you go (Swann Creek) or the park.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> When fishing this way for crappie considering they like the sticks and structure in th ewater do you all use your lures under a bobber ? A 1/8 lure is real light and would fould me up as I don't have any ultra light gear, Plus a bobber would seem to give better control at keeping the lures away from the brush.


Not always ... But I do start with one ALWAYS . WHen distance is needed a weighted casting bobber works great . When they are deep a slightly heavier jighead is needed to get to them .
I will use the bobber until the lure is so far below it that I can no longer cast it (8ft max) .. Same applies to all panfish for me ..


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*jigs*

So a one inch curly tail on an 1/8 ounce jig? Seems a little mismatched to me? How does it fit? Seems like the tail wouldn't extend past the hook? Do you have special jigs for this?

Any recommendations for good 1" curly tails? I can't seem to find one with good action, mine hardly move in the water. Thanks.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

mepps3 said:


> So a one inch curly tail on an 1/8 ounce jig? Seems a little mismatched to me? How does it fit? Seems like the tail wouldn't extend past the hook? Do you have special jigs for this?
> 
> Any recommendations for good 1" curly tails? I can't seem to find one with good action, mine hardly move in the water. Thanks.


BASS PRO ! They make the best with Mister Twister close but second . I guarantee they have the best action in a twister especially the 1" and 2" .
I use the 1" on 120th , 100th , 64th and sometimes a 32nd ounce jigheads . 
2" on 32nd , 16th , 1/8 and 1/4 ounce heads ..
3" and 4" on 1/8 , 1/4 ounce heads


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> BASS PRO ! They make the best with Mister Twister close but second . I guarantee they have the best action in a twister especially the 1" and 2" .
> I use the 1" on 120th , 100th , 64th and sometimes a 32nd ounce jigheads .
> 2" on 32nd , 16th , 1/8 and 1/4 ounce heads ..
> 3" and 4" on 1/8 , 1/4 ounce heads


For Crappie and Yellows is it bigger bait = bigger fish or is it a safe bet to go small like 1/32 to 1/64 and 1" ?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> For Crappie and Yellows is it bigger bait = bigger fish or is it a safe bet to go small like 1/32 to 1/64 and 1" ?


When it gets cold smaller is better .. In the spring I like 2" and up with an emphasis on 3" baits .. Right now 1" and 2" (1.75" ) ..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

over 16"???


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Where is Frt Washington? The one in DC or the one in PA?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> hit 25 -30 over 16 biggest hawl this year


Are you talking about 16" ?....that a 2# fish .......There's some big crappies down there ..the state record for tidal water came out of ft wash but 25 -30 over 16 "... something smellls fishy !!!!!!!!!

Swann's creek gets slammed [fishing pressure] from oct - march ......shoulder to shoulder

Swann's creek is in Ft. Wash

I could be wrong


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

For those who think some lie here is the pictures


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

For those who think some lie here is the pictures


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Now ya did it  Got him posting pics now 
WTG Lee ..


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

FIshing report FRT Wash 01/19/08 caught 25 14-16" crappies. Used a 1" white grub and a pearl little squirt. For those who say I lied here is the pictures.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*State record was caught there*

I was standinding next to the guy who caught the state record there,Couple of years ago.He caught it between the crack in the pier about three inches wide.Oh caught them on 1 inch curley tail 1/8 yellow jighead.No bobber,Just jig on bottom and work your way up till ya find them


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> Are you talking about 16" ?....that a 2# fish .......There's some big crappies down there ..the state record for tidal water came out of ft wash but 25 -30 over 16 "... something smellls fishy !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Swann's creek gets slammed [fishing pressure] from oct - march ......shoulder to shoulder
> 
> ...


I wont say your wrong but I have a spot that the Crappie get over 5 pounds and a 16" Crappie is about 1.5 to 1.75 pounds ... So I guess it depends on where you catch them as to how much they weight .
Ask any Northern Tackle shop about the slabs I bring in . A 12" prespawn Crappie is a pound (my rule of thumb and its always very close) .. Yellows and Whites (Perch) are the same way 12" = 1 pound ... A 10" Gill is about a pound (my rule of thumb again) . I got stacks of Citations that say this is almost dead on ..


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tom I know what ya catch you never tell storys and thats fact GD fishihg*

Thats big but thats fresh water this is tidal water and the record here is only 2lbs 6oz





hengstthomas said:


> I wont say your wrong but I have a spot that the Crappie get over 5 pounds and a 16" Crappie is about 1.5 to 1.75 pounds ... So I guess it depends on where you catch them as to how much they weight .
> Ask any Northern Tackle shop about the slabs I bring in . A 12" prespawn Crappie is a pound (my rule of thumb and its always very close) .. Yellows and Whites (Perch) are the same way 12" = 1 pound ... A 10" Gill is about a pound (my rule of thumb again) . I got stacks of Citations that say this is almost dead on ..


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*sitations did you say sitations*

Ive got ssitations on every saltwater and every fresh water including bass bluegill sunperch and so on and so and then some i just like fishing and never turn most of them in.Gd fihing tom hope to come up soon


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*I need some of that 5lb crappie that great what time of year?*

Id got to catch me one of them 5 lbers





hengstthomas said:


> I wont say your wrong but I have a spot that the Crappie get over 5 pounds and a 16" Crappie is about 1.5 to 1.75 pounds ... So I guess it depends on where you catch them as to how much they weight .
> Ask any Northern Tackle shop about the slabs I bring in . A 12" prespawn Crappie is a pound (my rule of thumb and its always very close) .. Yellows and Whites (Perch) are the same way 12" = 1 pound ... A 10" Gill is about a pound (my rule of thumb again) . I got stacks of Citations that say this is almost dead on ..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I just posted a pic of a 16 

I weighted her myself she went slighty over 2 pounds...we can all guess a weight but to put a fish on a scale and or ruler instead up against a rod is another thing ... I'm just bringing facts to the table!!!!! That's why I roll with a ruler and scale 

This gal weight over 2# ...I weight her myself [ w/ scale]



Bass'n 
I can see up to 16" but 25 -30 16" ...Were you in a boat ?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Not on a boat or in a boat green eggs and ham oh wrong words*

No ,on shore jigging in the same 100ft radius that ive been fishing for about 30 years.I only fish the winter and earley spring there thats the only time that they are there.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hold on to that spot w/ both hands ...she's going to give up a state record soon


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> For those who think some lie here is the pictures


Oh no! Lee, ya can't go around postin' pics of freshwater drum on the board or all these crazy fishermen will converge on the spot to catch 'em! 

I'm just kiddin' with ya, of course. Nice fish.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1/8th oz....ouch....I HATE to fish with anything heavier than a 1/16th...generally use 1/32 or1/64 if theyre finicky lol Been slayin em here with "flick tails" hard to find, and I tie my own maribou jigs and they work great as well. Black has been the key for us right now


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Black work great to*

I use black sometimes yellow white and thats about it.They also tare up sharctruise i think thats how u spell it the little squirts are great to.I also use 1/16 1/8 jigheads also but nothing bigger.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> 1/8th oz....ouch....I HATE to fish with anything heavier than a 1/16th...generally use 1/32 or1/64 if theyre finicky lol Been slayin em here with "flick tails" hard to find, and I tie my own maribou jigs and they work great as well. Black has been the key for us right now


Black Maribou Jigs


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

There's some pretty slabs in there, BnA!! Congrats!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> For Crappie and Yellows is it bigger bait = bigger fish or is it a safe bet to go small like 1/32 to 1/64 and 1" ?



I've caught my biggest crappie on shad darts in the late winter ... they will go after small baits like no other fish ... small crappie and big crappie eat the same sized baits ... one exception is that when the water warms up the bigger ones will go after bigger artificals like 2in sinking rapalas and small floating baits if you put some lead about 18" up the line from them.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

caught my biggest on an experimental color......1/64th oz I tied, chartruse maribou and orange pipe cleaner....but the biggest ive personally saw, freshly caught out of the lake here i weighed for a guy when i worked at the B&T....3.25lbs caught on a large shad while striper fishin


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I saw a 4 pound 15 ounce Crappie weighed in at the Tackle Box in New Castle De ... I walked by it and commented on how it was a nice smallie ... Then did a double take 
Our state record is 4 pound 9 ounce ... The lady didnt want the record and said she was releasing it where she caught it . I have seen 2 more that were bigger but they were released on the spot . All 3 came from the same spot 
Oh and we dont have Black Crappie according to the state of Delaware ... but yet I have a citation for a Black Crappie ... Yet they refused my Walleye citation saying it wasnt recognized as a native fish of Delaware .. They changed it "now" ...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> I use black sometimes yellow white and thats about it.They also tare up sharctruise i think thats how u spell it the little squirts are great to.I also use 1/16 1/8 jigheads also but nothing bigger.


Black has been pretty good to me. Seems it's a favorite under LARGE docks, like marina docks with 8-100 boats...guess because it's so dark under there and the whole black at night for bass rule kinds over flows to crappie?? idk, just know it works lol



hengstthomas said:


> Black Maribou Jigs


I tie em in three different sizes....black anyway...just because I found some cheap black 1/50th oz heads...still have a few of those. Great size, I really like a 1/32 though. Enough @$$ to slingshot up under docks and pontoons sinks descently fast, yet also slow enough to grab on the fall...with 4lb fireline...

I tie all my own marabou jigs, round heads now, did use alot of the pointed minnow heads, but they dont seem to skip across the top when I slingshot the piers as well as the round does. Black with black pipe cleaner is a favorite now. When the water warms I like a yellow or chartruse with red pipe cleaner, yellow or chartruse with yellow/ chartruse pipe cleaner, white with red, white with white, red with red, chartruse with black.....i used to love white and white and white and red, but seems that theyre liking the char with red better in recent years. occasionally tie some pink with red. These are all with plain heads....I generally dont paint the heads, but when I feel froggy ill do up some power coat white, red, and chartruse. Recently, when Im not slingshotting and have some open room between a dock and boat or over brush, been using a tandom rig, 1/32 oz on the bottom and 1/64th up top.......most hit the 1/64th up top. Seems to be really effective.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

MD tidal record is only 2 10oz ... the state record is 4 7oz...fishing a farm pond is totaly different than a tidal river ..It's hard for me to believe than anybody fishing from the banks of the potomac river can bagged near 50 lbs of crappies from one hole in one day 

But then again this is a fishing board ...lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Mail Man, stop starting CHIT!





Andre said:


> MD tidal record is only 2 10oz ... the state record is 4 7oz...fishing a farm pond is totaly different than a tidal river ..It's hard for me to believe than anybody fishing from the banks of the potomac river can bagged near 50 lbs of crappies from one hole in one day
> 
> But then again this is a fishing board ...lol


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Don't look at it like that ..were just having an open debate

Moderator :KMW 21230


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Andre, I won't say I saw this guy catch these fish as I wasnt sitting next to him - but I know the area he fishes and I know it is still producing big. I wouldn't call it a secret spot but it's not very well know and its access is limited. I am from the area and I will give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hannibal
Cool ......I used to run threw those woods off 210 many moons ago ...I said it before there's some true slabs down there ....I used to p/u 14- 16 but no more than a few. Bass'n talking about 25-30 over 16 !!!!!!!!

I geuss it's possible but seeing is believing


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Frt wash for years*

Ive been fishing the frt wash area the same time every year for about 27 years maybe longer.There always been crappie there by the ton i repeat by the ton you just have to know the area and know when.Some days a few and some a --ll of alot.The 210 bridge use to be the best place around for herring perch crappie bass cat and shad but last two years thanks to the commercial fisherman blocking the river its been dead.This year there not allowed there so maybe itll help


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> I geuss it's possible but seeing is believing


I dont know about the spot you guys are referring to but I do know that like you said fresh and tidal are different .. I lived in Oxon Hill (born in Bainbridge) and fished the Potomac too , Tidal water holds larger schools of Crappie and if you are there at the right times all the fish are comparable in size ... meaning you can get into a school of 1 pounders where as in Freshwater you'll get more mixed sizes ... I spent a lot more time targetting Crappie than any other fish . In the spring and fall you shouldnt be throwing a 1" lure and 2" will get mixed results to ... try 3 and 4 inch lures . I have done exactly what Lee said he did many times and NOT just in farm ponds or private ponds ... The majority of times its brackish tidal waters . Since we dont have Reserviors we dont have deep water access here in Delaware.
SO if seeing is believing then be ready as I am making it a point to show you how its done here in Delaware ... Get some waders and be ready come April and May ..
I had a guy pretty much call me a liar a few years ago and when it was time to prove it ... He didnt answer my e-mail ... Dont let that be you ...
Thats it for me on Crappie till then ...
Do you believe I caught over 50 1 pound yellows in a day ?
Same deal be ready if you want to see how its done ..
There will always be those who can catch like no other and although I will show you does not in any way mean you'll do the same but atleast you can watch .
Serious Offer Andre


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I dont know about the spot you guys are referring to but I do know that like you said fresh and tidal are different .. I lived in Oxon Hill (born in Bainbridge) and fished the Potomac too , Tidal water holds larger schools of Crappie and if you are there at the right times all the fish are comparable in size ... meaning you can get into a school of 1 pounders where as in Freshwater you'll get more mixed sizes ... I spent a lot more time targetting Crappie than any other fish . In the spring and fall you shouldnt be throwing a 1" lure and 2" will get mixed results to ... try 3 and 4 inch lures . I have done exactly what Lee said he did many times and NOT just in farm ponds or private ponds ... The majority of times its brackish tidal waters . Since we dont have Reserviors we dont have deep water access here in Delaware.
> SO if seeing is believing then be ready as I am making it a point to show you how its done here in Delaware ... Get some waders and be ready come April and May ..
> I had a guy pretty much call me a liar a few years ago and when it was time to prove it ... He didnt answer my e-mail ... Dont let that be you ...
> Thats it for me on Crappie till then ...
> ...



opcorn: Hehehe LOL


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

210 crosses the river?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am assuming he means the bridge at the end of 210 ........ basically the WW on 495.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmmm,maybe.
Maybe the one near "S" factory too.
Just North of there.:beer:


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

:fishing: I know where Bass_N_around is talking about. The woods are closed now so there is no fishing shoulder to shoulder. Its not hard to catch 30-40 in a hour that are 14-16 inches. Its even easier to catch 50-60 fish. Not using 1 inch grubs using 2 inch on a 1/16 ounce jig head. Any dig dong knows that! 

Have a good day!


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

BTW.... Bass_N_round... I heard someone else caught that fish. ??


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Oh no! Lee, ya can't go around postin' pics of freshwater drum on the board or all these crazy fishermen will converge on the spot to catch 'em!
> 
> I'm just kiddin' with ya, of course. Nice fish.


I'm all over it LOL.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Your wrong! crappkid*

Know budd your def wrong thats one thing i dont do and for people that know me i dont have to lie about my fishing.Why is there always some jelouse non fisherman on here,I dont get it.Tom prodices I produce go find some areas like we do.Some people claim they know frt wash most do but you still dont.The little bridge im talking about is about 6 miles down 210 its white concrete over after the ashphalt and you fish under the road.The other spot for crappie id rather not say but ive sent Pms to some who do know.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*1 inch grubbs for some reason they wont touch bigger*

They just wont hit that two inch i thought the same thing but they wont touch it.




Bass_n_around said:


> Know budd your def wrong thats one thing i dont do and for people that know me i dont have to lie about my fishing.Why is there always some jelouse non fisherman on here,I dont get it.Tom prodices I produce go find some areas like we do.Some people claim they know frt wash most do but you still dont.The little bridge im talking about is about 6 miles down 210 its white concrete over after the ashphalt and you fish under the road.The other spot for crappie id rather not say but ive sent Pms to some who do know.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

I've hit the local Dick's (Bailey's XRoads) & HellMArt (Kingstowne), and I can;t seem to find anything smaller than a 1.5" grub. Where you getting them, Lee?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Genghis said:


> I've hit the local Dick's (Bailey's XRoads) & HellMArt (Kingstowne), and I can;t seem to find anything smaller than a 1.5" grub. Where you getting them, Lee?


Great question. Last Monday, BPS didn't have any either. They had other colours, but not the white ones.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

If you want effective for crappies, over look box stores. I cant think of anything I use effectively other than terminal tackle that I can get at a box store for crappie fishin. Check local B&T's, they generally have a SMALL selection of JUST what you need for that area.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Tom*



> Get some waders and be ready come April and May ..


Hey bro your talking about april during the spawing season ..I'm talking about *NOW*. In april there so shallow you can get them w/ a dip net ...that's to easy ....catch a 50lbs *NOW* lee did!!!!!!!!! In the spring the overall freshwater game becomes a walk in the park.....Yellow perch are so thick at wayson during the run guys was catching 3/4lbs 2 at a time[double rigs] 

Catch 50lbs of crappies in water that's 40 + again like *NOW* 

I'm here Tom...I like the offer it just cause me to step my game up even more ...I can't breath w/o thinking about fishing

MAN !!!!!!!! I love this board


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I saw we have a fish-off...




Andre said:


> Hey bro your talking about april during the spawing season ..I'm talking about *NOW*. In april there so shallow you can get them w/ a dip net ...that's to easy ....catch a 50lbs *NOW* lee did!!!!!!!!! In the spring the overall freshwater game becomes a walk in the park.....Yellow perch are so thick at wayson during the run guys was catching 3/4lbs 2 at a time[double rigs]
> 
> Catch 50lbs of crappies in water that's 40 + again like *NOW*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*There are know perch yet in Md alittle in Va*

There some in the river in Va thats yellow but you have to jig slow very slow.Or do you mean crappie maybe ill be goin soon Usually the cold gives them lockjaw.Oh by the way i know you crappiekid you ahole


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> If you want effective for crappies, over look box stores. I cant think of anything I use effectively other than terminal tackle that I can get at a box store for crappie fishin. Check local B&T's, they generally have a SMALL selection of JUST what you need for that area.


Which is great advice if you have local B&Ts in your area. Here in the DC burbs we are sorely lacking.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Genghis said:


> Which is great advice if you have local B&Ts in your area. Here in the DC burbs we are sorely lacking.


Unfortunately, that's correct. Dick's, SA, and BPS are about all we have left. I'm all for supporting mom and pops, but they're just not here.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Don't jump my bones about*

Wallmart got them grubs in Frederick.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

For anyone near S. MD (Waldorf) - you can trys Freds Sports on Rt. 301. It's about 20-25 minutes from the Woodrow Wilson Bridge. 

Their prices are a touch high on a lot of things but they have a decent selection of light weight tackle and products. 

They also cover hunting (gun/bow) and have a wide range of selection.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

chump said:


> Unfortunately, that's correct. Dick's, SA, and BPS are about all we have left. I'm all for supporting mom and pops, but they're just not here.


Find some of the smallest factory marabou jigs you can, pluck about 1/3 of the hair out of it and try them. They 'flow' in the water without even moving them


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Find some of the smallest factory marabou jigs you can, pluck about 1/3 of the hair out of it and try them. They 'flow' in the water without even moving them


Sweet!! I'll try it. Thanks, TnNC.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Biggest thing about factory marabou is too much of it. I personally use about a 3rd as much and get great action from it. They work, but a guy a long time ago made me a believer.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Find some of the smallest factory marabou jigs you can, pluck about 1/3 of the hair out of it and try them. They 'flow' in the water without even moving them


The smallest I have found are 1/32 . I have never had to pluck the hair off them as 1/32 isnt that big and when wet even smaller . 

Chump I suggest you try it first .. Buy the smallest you can find and a size you feel will work on a normal day .. Should be all you need . 

These are hair jigs and action is what you give it .. Work It ! 

I'll give you an example ...
Today I was Crappie fishing and was the only one catching anything ... anything 
I gave the 3 guys who are regulars and 2 have fished this same exact spot for 20+ years .
They had been eyeing me for about 2 hours and tried an army of lures to no avail so I gave it and shared .. Before I left I showed them what I was doing and briefly explained .. In that last hour still no fish for them ... Like I said WORK IT ! 
As Gay as that sounds there is no other way to say it . What I am getting at is this ... I could hand someone my rod ... doesnt mean they will catch a darn thing even though I got one on every cast . This is the part of the learning curve you just can not teach someone ... 

Back to the Maribou Jigs .. I could cut all the hair off and still catch fish so I could see taking 1/3 or 2/3 or all and still catch fish ... Just never needed to .


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Tom only reason I say that is alot of factory marabou jigs are 'too full'. Not to make it smaller, but give the marabou more room to 'flow and flutter' Take some of it out and the marabou has more room and not as stiff so to speak and really dances better in the water. Yeah 1/32 is small as you'll generally see. What got me started on 1/64th was a semi local product a guy tied called a mini-foo. The black especially. Said hmmm that looks so simple because all the did was use hackle and thread and paint the thread and head (yes after the fact) to match the hackle and I said well I can make those. So now I do, but generally use pipe cleaner on the shank of the hook just to add some body. I dont have a 1/64th mold but I wish I did. Just a 1/32 and 1/16. 1/16th has never even seen lead lol


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Switched up now two inch*

Went back yesterday caught 15 boy it took for ever.Very cold used 1 inch grubbs they for the first time would not touch them went to two inch and they killed it,STRANG.But the cold is giving them lockjaw for sure.Need some 50-60s to bring the perch up.Going to locust shade park tomarrow for some rainbows.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

thinking about going to my spot on the sesquehannah (sp?)

soaking nightcrawlers in the winter is somethign i havent done yet for them, but they are usually farther out than i could cast with a small arti bate/jighead.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Cold day ice fish time LOL dont think so*

Went for trout pond frozen will try agin two or three days


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Met up with Genhis at crappie spot*

Met Genghis at crappie spott.Things were very slow caught three small right off get go.Genghis cool guy talked for about an hr dude loves fishing like i do hes cool.Caught 7 more small after he left took for ever.Cold giving them lockjaw.Will try again maybe Monday.Waiting for perch.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I went up to check out Tridelphia Res. on Friday and to get a WSSC permit. Well permits won't be available until late Feb as Fishing there starts on March 1. the water was not frozen, but birds big brown ones with white heads and white tails were working the water. Guess they were bald eagles, but not 100% sure. but I feel better about fishing that place as i did a little Recon. 

Was going to swing by Greenbelt or Artemesia but after seeing Laurel Lake iced over, and it was dropping below 32, I wrote Friday off. 

I did play around with my freshwater rods and there are soo light, compared to my heavers, DUH! but i have to practice a more gentle approach to casting and knot tying as the 2 and 6lb mono was snapping as I tied my knots.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I had the same problem today, lol. Wanted a trout too. Was even thinking of throwing a log or something in the middle to break the ice, and then try to cast in the hole, but decided that log would end up causing snagged lines in the spring, so thought better of it.



Bass_n_around said:


> Went for trout pond frozen will try agin two or three days


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Great to meet Lee out on the water today. Started out over at Piscataway with no luck, went wandering and ran into Lee. I'm sold-- the guy knows how to fish and is damned nice about sharing what's working for him.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Genghis said:


> Great to meet Lee out on the water today. Started out over at Piscataway with no luck, went wandering and ran into Lee. I'm sold-- the guy knows how to fish and is damned nice about sharing what's working for him.


 I'm glad you got a chance to meet Lee .. He's a good friend of mine .. 
Track him down in 3 weeks


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

Metallica20687 said:


> thinking about going to my spot on the sesquehannah (sp?)
> 
> soaking nightcrawlers in the winter is somethign i havent done yet for them, but they are usually farther out than i could cast with a small arti bate/jighead.


ignore that...i thought this was the perch forum and i have no idea why, :beer::beer:


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> I'm glad you got a chance to meet Lee .. He's a good friend of mine ..
> Track him down in 3 weeks


When do the two of you start the Mid-Atlantics most successful guide service, and can I be your booking agent?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Went back to the crappie*

All Pg and charles county trout stocking delayed poss three weeks.Went to crappie spot slow at first using two inch pearl grub very slow couldnt find them at first took about half hr found them caught 16 between 12 -15 water very cold.Did manage two four lb largmouth had one pulled the jig off and look back and said thank you LOL.
Oh about the trout they said kind a small.Trying to go AP hill soon stockings have taken place three weekends now,Im ready for those browns.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Monster Crappie fishing*



Bass_n_around said:


> They just wont hit that two inch i thought the same thing but they wont touch it.


Hey Lee, i bet the crappie kid, knows what he is talking about, and that he is definetly an experienced crappie fisherman from Clinton. Do you know what I mean?? Think about it , it will come to you...

Fossil Hunter Extroidinaire


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*now thats a crappie!!!*

http://www.tidalfish.com/Fishing_Rep..._articleid/406


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> http://www.tidalfish.com/Fishing_Rep..._articleid/406


http://www.tidalfish.com/Fishing_Report_News_Records/p2_articleid/406


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hes a bumm ,the phone rings to much LOL*

whats he going to do without that phone ringing all day LOL






steve grossman said:


> Hey Lee, i bet the crappie kid, knows what he is talking about, and that he is definetly an experienced crappie fisherman from Clinton. Do you know what I mean?? Think about it , it will come to you...
> 
> Fossil Hunter Extroidinaire


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Remember one important thing. He outfishes you because you always put the bait on backwards.

The Fossil Hunter


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*You call that a Crappie?*



bigpapamd1 said:


> http://www.tidalfish.com/Fishing_Rep..._articleid/406



This is a Crappie from MD


<a href="http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/?action=view&current=IMG_0349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/IMG_0349.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Teddy said:


> This is a Crappie from MD
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/?action=view&current=IMG_0349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/IMG_0349.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Teddy, your arms are really really long or that is a monster fish!!!! 

Respect.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Teddy
2 thumbs up for that true slab


----------



## Ozone (Feb 12, 2008)

*Swann Creak*

Hey Bud, I live in swann creek, the cove before the marina. I have been seeing guys standing on the wall (riverview rd.). Noticed that it is the same guys almost everytime. Must still be producing some nice crappie over there


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

That is a nice looking slab right there. Reminds me of the large ones I used to see old salts pull out down in TX.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Long arms*

That is the largest crappie I have caught, have caught many in the 17 in to 18 in range little over 3 lbs, That one was a shy short of 19 in and a couple oz shy of 4 lbs. 

Came from a lake close to most you guy's from g-burg, rockville, March, April, and May big crappie time getting close am gearing up!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice one bro - what did ya do with it after the pic?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Released*

Like most of the Jumbos I have caught they normally go back, keep the smalls for table fare.

I will say that if and when the 
20.5 in 4.5 lber gets landed it might have to get checked in and mounted.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool - I think getting those replica mounts are even better IMO. You can keep the trophy and release the fish at the same time. Nothing wrong with either way  .


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Cool - I think getting those replica mounts are even better IMO. You can keep the trophy and release the fish at the same time. Nothing wrong with either way  .


Anyone know a good place to get a replica mount? Been interested in getting a replica for years, but from I've been told, they've always been in the 300 dollar range.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Teddy--Lake Frank and Needwood can be interesting early season, cant it????

Rockvilles Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Early Season*

Frank = No Needwood = No Never caught Crappies this big out of either lake. I have caught them that big out of Seneca lake.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hey Steve*

The only thing is you just think he outfishes me you dont fish with me you only go when he goes.I go more than he does.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Honesty is the BEST Policy****

This whole thing cracks me up.. The bottom line is that I am older than both of you, and EVERYTHING you Both know about fishing sucess is due to my expertise. Lee, your problem has always been due to the fact that you love to put the bait on backwards. Reverse it, and you will be in the same class as the crappie kid and myself. "YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN???

Fossil Hunter


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Bass_N_round, just left the fresh I got 4 crappie a pick and 3 small yellow perch. Stop putting your bait on backwards and maybe you could catch something. LOL


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> Hey bro your talking about april during the spawing season ..I'm talking about *NOW*. In april there so shallow you can get them w/ a dip net ...that's to easy ....catch a 50lbs *NOW* lee did!!!!!!!!! In the spring the overall freshwater game becomes a walk in the park.....Yellow perch are so thick at wayson during the run guys was catching 3/4lbs 2 at a time[double rigs]
> 
> Catch 50lbs of crappies in water that's 40 + again like *NOW*
> 
> ...


Ok how about now ...
On March 4th 8 of us caught citation Crappie ALL DAY long ... NO bait 
Buckets overflowing went home from there this day ..
I repeat all fish over 1 pound with a few under ...
Not only Crappie either ...The Yellows made a showing but came in spurts ... This lasted ALL DAY LONG ...
Next day was a totally different story ..
We had 25 to 35 MPH winds in our face too ..
I know I caught 100 citations easy that day ..
Its nowhere near the spawn for crappie either ..
So again I will say it does happen regardless of time of year .
I am just glad I wasnt alone .. There was even a guy from the tackle shop that I fished with that day ..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

On the 4 the air temp was like 50-60 degrees and the fish are holding on a prespawn pattern..Again there easy to catch in the *SPRING* 

I can catch 50,100, even 150 lbs of crappies in day but in the dead of winter is a different story This is my point

Let me ask you this..Why couldn't pull this off in January when it would have counted


What's the size for a citation in DE 
and where the pics ? 

Later Dre'


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre , I guess you know I believe your thinking to be flawed .. Thats ok by me but unfortunately I cant "do" anything about it this year .. You made that clear by pointing to the month of January .. As confident as I am I do know it will not be easy . So until then ......

I do want to keep this on track for a bit .
Pics .. I only took 2 pics ..First fish and second .. I was busy catchin fish and I do not eat crappie so no kill shots .
Like I mentioned I can give you 2 names and you can call a specific bait shop and talk to them about the days events if you like .. This is the talk of the town and no way secret . This place is the most overfished place I know of and just 1 citation crappie on a normal day is an excellet catch . The delaware FW book states that no black crappie were observed during sampling in 2005. I do have a theory about this ... First the state book is flawed ... Second we had very very stiff west winds for 3 days ... the deepest spot is fortunately in the very center .. the only area to shore fish is a single straight road about 100 yards long with a very small boat ramp. The winds pushed the bait/fish right on this bank/road ... Its like all the planets lining up ... a rare event .. Everyone is stunned and most of us are LOCALS and REGULARS .. 

Citation Crappie is 1 pound

I didnt pull it off in Januaury because I didnt know I was supposed to .. Did we agree on January ?
So you are suggesting that they are prespawn ?
So I guess you would be able to go out and do this now too right ? I mean come on its not winter is it ? 

I am also not sure about the prespawn thing as you suggest ... This usually happens when the water is 50 to 60 (closer to 60) and not the air temps .. Air temps fluctuate way to much .. It was almost 70 today and now creeping up on 30. A daily average high temps for 1 day mean squat.
No way water temps are 60 .. 

Remember also that here in De I have no access to water deeper than 8 to 10 foot .. Even if I had a boat 

As for proof (Where are the pics?) .. I got it if you really need it .. In fact you can speak to anyone of atleast a dozen folks .. ALL fishermen and all prominent members of the fishing community here . 2 work for a local tackle shop(one of them got a nice 2 pound+ crappie) , atleast 1 DMS member , 1 prison guard , 1 mailman , and the rest like myself who fish whenever we can and live a few minutes from there .
One thing I want you to now is that I fish long hours and pretty much every day so things like this happen to me A LOT .. Good things come to those who wait kinda thing ... Or maybe because I am there everyday I just happen to catch these unheard of events or maybe I am the one who always says you should have been here yesterday .. Either way I am glad I was far from alone that day .
I guess you just got to know me ... because if you did we would never have had this great debate 
Here are the 2 pics .. Not as proof as I have no need to do this ... They are more a courtesy for members on my site .. There are a few of us fishing this spot everyday and some live vicariouslt through me and them ... hence no need for proof ..


















This is the average yellow perch even though the pic isnt on the 4th .. They are dropping eggs by the way 


















They were packed with small gills ... some regurgitated 2,3,4 even 5 of them ..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

By the way what exactly are we discussing ? Lets see ...
1st


Andre said:


> "... something smellls fishy !!!!!!!!!


2nd


Andre said:


> I can see up to 16" but 25 -30 16" ...Were you in a boat ?


3rd 


Andre said:


> It's hard for me to believe than anybody fishing from the banks of the potomac river can bagged near 50 lbs of crappies from one hole in one day
> 
> But then again this is a fishing board ...lol


No mention of January or any reference to "season"

4th


Andre said:


> I geuss it's possible but seeing is believing


Might be a mystical event for those lucky enough or those who fish every day 

5th


Andre said:


> Catch 50lbs of crappies in water that's 40 + again like *NOW*


No mention again about January ? So 40 to 49 degrees ? Just want to set it straight .. I mean your changing up a bit ..

6th


Andre said:


> On the 4 the air temp was like 50-60 degrees and the fish are holding on a prespawn pattern..Again there easy to catch in the *SPRING*
> 
> I can catch 50,100, even 150 lbs of crappies in day but in the dead of winter is a different story This is my point
> 
> ...


Oh I see January now .. Pretty much twisted it to your advantage by throwing that in there and after further consideration since you basically called me a liar .. I'd like to see you go out and catch those 25 fish 1 pound or better .. I mean its easy since they are prespawn right ?... 
opcorn:


----------



## COOK1960 (Feb 28, 2008)

*where and when*

HEY DREA, WHATS GOING ON, MAN WHERE ARE YOU CATHING THOSE BIG PEARCH AND CRAPPIE AT, MY FREEZER IS GETTING LOW. BUT SINCE ALL THIS RAIN AND HIGH WINDS HAVE COME UP ARE THEY STILL BITTING, PLEASE LET A BROTHER KNOW TIRED OF SITTING IN THE HOUSE. COOK:fishing:


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

hengssthomas I don't know you from Adam But will stay that I have seen enough posts from you over the year/s that I look forward to your postings. You are by definition a expert at catching. Keep keeping us informed and showing those who don't fish as often as we would like the great times you have. Andre I would say venture out at least once with him and see what a real fish catching machine he is, then make a statement.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> hengssthomas I don't know you from Adam But will stay that I have seen enough posts from you over the year/s that I look forward to your postings. You are by definition a expert at catching. Keep keeping us informed and showing those who don't fish as often as we would like the great times you have. Andre I would say venture out at least once with him and see what a real fish catching machine he is, then make a statement.


I appreciate the kind words ...Thanks  
Please remember I do fish everyday (for the most part) and if you are out there everyday "odd" things can and will happen ..
I have so many stories about such events but honestly some are way beyond normal ... 
I have no animosities towards anyone here on P&S .. Not even Bobabouy 
Andre is a good guy and a good fisherman with a heart for the sport .. I like to debate ... I like this debate 
... I also like to be fair ...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Let me rewind this tape...Bass'n claims to have hit 25-30 16" crappies in January .That 's like 50 lbs of crappies caught in the dead of winter [January]....

Again my point is I don't believe bass'n caught 50 lbs of crappies in Jan 

They can be caught later in the yr March - May
Crappies are harder to catch in the winter than the spring 

I see where the mixed up could have occured bass'n claim was in Jan [winter] in his report



> I'd like to see you go out and catch those 25 fish 1 pound or better .. I mean its easy since they are prespawn right ?...


I don't fish for crappies exclusivly anymore but I'm going to try and catch you a crappie kill'r Big lmb something over 7lbs 

I'm not doubting your game just your clients game[ bass'n]

For the record: MD state tidal water record is 14.5 "- 2.10 lbs ... your client would have broke the record 25-30 times in one day 


We need to move this debate to a fresh thread


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok but whatever is between you and Lee is on you ... I think all this should remain here so folks like myself dont get confused 
As for my friend Lee .. I'll say this ... He fishes hard and very often (not quite as much as I do but who does ) and catches a mess of fish .. Of this I am certain .. 
Whatever becomes of this ... well what ever it is ? I'd still like to fish with you Andre  ... 
I'll be Saltwater fishing Very very soon and if you wait to much longer it'll have to be next year .. In the winter of course


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

There no beef here w/ no one .....Thanks for the offer if we don't connect on the fresh diff on the salt water

P.s.
I'm going to see what I can do about those crappies...lol


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Learn Steve Learn*

im not the one who fell in and fished for 6 hrs and got skunked i fished 30 ft from you and got 30 yellow what is wrong with that picture.Ohhh put your bait on backwards and you will only come close to me or tommy pal you might be older but you dont know s t when it comes to catching fish


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Well theres three of us on here that fish that spott*

When you grow up and learn how to catch decent fish come see me.Andre this is for you i fish them every dec-march and catch the same sizes and larger every year.Oh dont put my name in any of your sh--t if you dont know me ok.Oh another thing when it comes to Delaware tom is the man for any kind of fihing period if you cant stack up go home


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*Caughting 25 plus crappie....*

Yo, if you know what u are doing and you hit a bed (group of fish). You can pull out that many crappie easily on a bobber and minnow. Plus don't forget they are spawning. I haven't been fishwater fishing in a while but these is possible:fishing: Try it b4 it gets to late!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Andre, don't sweet the small stuff.... Hardcore anglers get busy, and the others don't.. See you on the water soon...





Andre said:


> I don't need to know you *CLOWN* n around ...But I know one thing and thats your a lier....don't lie on this board you will be call out on it.....25- 30 16" crappies *WHATEVER* Your a legend in your own mind:--|


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Nuppey 
U have to read the beginning of the tread....focus on the facts 25-30 16" near 3lbs each in January[ winter] ....Back to clown n around I have some time mid day [1-2pm] sunday ..When and where ? 

KMW 
after the party !!!!!!!..lol


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm *DONE* w/ this thread again

Later Dre'


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Perhaps you guys should focus on things like grammar, spelling, and typing. Then start a new thread with honest helpful reports.


----------

